# question about availablity at ridge tahoe



## wegottago (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm just curious about something.  I was looking at ski resorts and being a marriott owner I was checking those out.  However, there is ALOT of availability at the Ridge Tahoe RGT and RT2 which is Gold Crown.  I know it's a steep curvy drive up there but is this not a decent resort?   The reviews seemed o.k.  Any comments / info / problems about the place I should be concerned about?  It just seems unusual so much is available during prime ski time.

Thanks!


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 11, 2009)

wegottago said:


> I'm just curious about something.  I was looking at ski resorts and being a marriott owner I was checking those out.  However, there is ALOT of availability at the Ridge Tahoe RGT and RT2 which is Gold Crown.  I know it's a steep curvy drive up there but is this not a decent resort?   The reviews seemed o.k.  Any comments / info / problems about the place I should be concerned about?  It just seems unusual so much is available during prime ski time.
> 
> Thanks!



 The Ridge Tahoe isn't just ok but one of the nicest resorts around. We own two units there and returned to buy again back in 2005. We owned the Tower units back in late eighties when they were building it and left timesharing for about ten years.

 I know this is ski season and many people staying there but it is also slow period because most skiiers only weekenders so many times mid week available. This is also slow time for all resorts and even the casino's.

 Many times it seems like there are plenty of available units but remember that there are seven buildings inside the gate and another three outside the gates with rights to use the Ridge area too. This is not a small resort and is a home away from home with many things to do without leaving the resort.

 As much as we enjoy staying up at the Ridge and will again this July 4th week when we go up for just couple days we many times stay at Harveys/Harrahs in Lake Tahoe or Peppermill or Atlantis in Reno on free comped nights as do many local or California families. 

 I made reservations on some of our bonus time for our daughter to go up this Friday (13) and Sat(14) to enjoy the Ridge with some of her friends.

 We had our choice when we came back what to buy and after checking out a few resorts like the Marriott we returned and bought  at the Ridge where we were owners before.

 PHIL


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 11, 2009)

We have stayed at the Ridge twice and Ridge Crest once. The Ridge is a very nice resort and has a wonderful location if you prefer to be on top of the mountain rather than at the base. It's been since 2005 when we were last there but the units had been very well maintained and were comfortable. 

I can't say why the Ridge always has good availability for exchange other than it's been around long enough and is a large enough resort that owners there spend a reasonable amount of time exchanging rather than returning every year. I always see good availability when I check online.

Next year we plan to return to Lake Tahoe and, if I had wanted could have snagged a 2 bedroom unit at the Ridge for our 1 bedroom Marriott deposit. Since we've been up to the Ridge twice and Ridge Crest once, we decided to try to get into the Marriott, just to see what it was like. Plus, since we're requesting an internal Marriott exchange, our exchange fee's will be $30 cheaper. To be honest I'm not sure we'll enjoy being in "town" as much as we enjoy the serenity of being up on top of the mountain at the Ridge but, we'll give it a shot this one time at least.


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 11, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure we'll enjoy being in "town" as much as we enjoy the serenity of being up on top of the mountain at the Ridge but, we'll give it a shot this one time at least.





 Doug, this was the turn off to us when we decided to buy back into a Tahoe Timeshare Resort.

 Marriott is a beautiful resort but we did not like being in middle of town and next to all casinos for seven days and the all the people. We enjoy being 15 minutes away where we can enjoy the resort and drive or ride shuttle down 15 minutes when we want to be there. We drive part way down hill to Chart House one or two nights for dinner like this coming fourth of July we have reservations at 8pm so we can enjoy dinner and drinks then take our drinks out on their lawn and watch the fireworks show from there and have done this many times. We have dinner one night at Ridge Tahoe  Hungry Bear and another night we drive down to Wally's Resort for great dinner. Never go to town on those days unless we want gamble some. 

 The complaint of some on here is the exact reason we love staying at the Ridge and many days we don't leave the resort during the summer. Also from there you can head to Carson City,Reno,Virginia City area or down the hill to Tahoe and around lake. 

 After staying at Marriott few days in 2005 we realized that if staying a week we would rather be at the Ridge. If shorter time then why not stay at Harrah's or Harveys on free nights with comped time plus 2-1 shows and dinner coupons or same in Reno as we do about three times a year.

 Staying at casino hotels three times a year Reno/Tahoe for two or three night a year cost us less than the Marriott Maintenence fee's for the year. 

 Last time we stayed at Harveys we still walked over to the Marriott and had drinks and dinner at the Fire and Ice and went to the movies just like the owners without the yearly fee's of owning. 


 PHIL


----------



## kenenj (Mar 18, 2009)

*Love The Ridge Tahoe*



wegottago said:


> I'm just curious about something.  I was looking at ski resorts and being a marriott owner I was checking those out.  However, there is ALOT of availability at the Ridge Tahoe RGT and RT2 which is Gold Crown.  I know it's a steep curvy drive up there but is this not a decent resort?   The reviews seemed o.k.  Any comments / info / problems about the place I should be concerned about?  It just seems unusual so much is available during prime ski time.
> 
> Thanks!



We just got back from a week at the Ridge Tahoe.  I can't tell you about the availability or lack thereof, but I will agree that it is one of the PREMIER resorts in the South Lake Tahoe/Stateline area.  There are one or two problems - some cells don't get service up so high, a few tv channels are fuzzy (are you here to ski or watch tv ) but they have free shuttles around the complex and to/from the casinos and ski lifts.  PS - Anyone who tells you they have a gondola is misinformed.  The gondola was taken down, and to ski you have to go to Stagecoach or Boulder Lodges, the nearest lifts available via the shuttle.  I can't say enough good things about the Ridge.  We are looking to buy there.  I'm just not sure if the Cascade bldg. is the one we want....... 

I wish I had stayed there during the summer as well so I could give you an idea of what it's like then, but my husband is a skier, so.....


----------



## Blues (Mar 18, 2009)

I had read in the newsletter that we were losing the gondola, but haven't been back to see for myself.  That was quick work


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,
Does the Ridge have air conditioning?  I thought I had read somewhere that it does not? Would it be needed in early September?  Thinking about grabbing a trade there, but my husband is worried about the a/c issue...
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 18, 2009)

Deb from NC said:


> Hi all,
> Does the Ridge have air conditioning?  I thought I had read somewhere that it does not? Would it be needed in early September?  Thinking about grabbing a trade there, but my husband is worried about the a/c issue...
> Thanks, Deb



Hey Deb, I've got the hard copy II directory here and I don't see the little AC symbol for the Ridge. 

I know our unit out in Avon/Beaver Creek, CO doesn't have AC, as well as the Sheraton Mountain Vista.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2009)

Deb from NC said:


> Hi all,
> Does the Ridge have air conditioning?  I thought I had read somewhere that it does not? Would it be needed in early September?  Thinking about grabbing a trade there, but my husband is worried about the a/c issue...
> Thanks, Deb




Here is a link to Tahoe's seasonal weather - in Sept., you shouldn't have a problem.  The Avg. high is 75 and the Avg. low is 45.  Tahoe is very high, it's cooler up there, and there is zero humidity.  Since the Ridge is up on a Ridge, you should get breezes too.


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ridge has no A/C and really not needed. It can get hot during the summer days but who goes to the Ridge to sit in the unit all day.

 Each unit has couple fans if needed and we have only used a fan couple times in afternoon when we come back to grill those steaks on the patio at our Naegle unit.

 Later in the day the breeze comes in and it cools in a hurry. 

  PHIL


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2009)

We've been at The Ridge in the middle of July. With the windows open, AC is not needed. It can get downright chilly at night up there, even in July.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks All!  Sounds like I don't need to worry about a/c in September.  Looking forward to my first trip to Lake Tahoe!
Deb


----------



## Art (Mar 19, 2009)

We also been considering a summer trip to Ridge Tahoe.

However, in reading past reviews it appears that people have had complaints about  being assigned to smoking villas when they had requested non-smoking units.

So, is this the old news, i.e., is there a risk of getting a smoking unit?   If we can't be guaranteed a non-smoking unit, it is a deal breaker.

Art


----------



## linmcginn (Mar 19, 2009)

We stayed at The Ridge Tahoe in August of last year and loved it! We were in the Plaza building. The units were large and had recently been refurbished. Planning on going back in September!


----------



## BeckyG (Mar 19, 2009)

Art said:


> However, in reading past reviews it appears that people have had complaints about  being assigned to smoking villas when they had requested non-smoking units.
> 
> So, is this the old news, i.e., is there a risk of getting a smoking unit?   If we can't be guaranteed a non-smoking unit, it is a deal breaker.
> 
> Art



Art -- they have reduced the number of smoking units.  I have a 2003 room listing for the Tower and the three Naegle buildings and it shows there are now only 2 smoking units in each building, all the rest are labeled non-smoking.  I believe it is similar in every building. You can call the resort to verify.

Becky


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Art said:


> We also been considering a summer trip to Ridge Tahoe.
> 
> However, in reading past reviews it appears that people have had complaints about  being assigned to smoking villas when they had requested non-smoking units.
> 
> ...



 Art call the reservation dept and tell them you must have a non-smoking unit. I always have no smoking unit and its listed on my rerservations as a owner of two units,Tower and Naegle. I know they have a few smoking but have never been in one and couldn't even tell you how many to a building. 

 You need to understand that the Ridge is on top of a mountain and  fire can be a major concern so smoking not to important to the Ridge members. 

 PHIL


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 19, 2009)

We are also Marriott owners but used a bonus week to ski at Ridge Tahoe to see what it was like.  This was when the gondola was still operational right to Heavenly's Stagecoach lift and we loved it.  We only go to ski so we thought the location was terrific for winter.  However, now that the private gondola to Stagecoach is gone, it makes it slightly less appealing for skiing.  Since we have small kids, the convenience factor is important for us.  

The overall impression of the Ridge was very good for us.  Lots of family friendly amenites and easy access to the mountains.  We enjoyed it so much we also tried a summer week and liked that as well.  

Answering another posters question, the newly refurbished Plaza building units now have a portable air conditioner.


----------



## TomVelnosky (Jul 27, 2009)

*[Advertising deleted]*

[Advertising in the forums is not permitted.  Please see the "How to sell your timeshare," article at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting Forum, and please consider advertising it for free in the TUG TS Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator.]


----------



## exyeh (Jul 28, 2009)

"If shorter time then why not stay at Harrah's or Harveys on free nights with comped time plus 2-1 shows and dinner coupons or same in Reno as we do about three times a year."

May I ask how to get these kind of deal? cause we are planning to go there in early September, and we have relatives live in California.
Thanks. 
exyeh


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

exyeh said:


> "If shorter time then why not stay at Harrah's or Harveys on free nights with comped time plus 2-1 shows and dinner coupons or same in Reno as we do about three times a year."
> 
> May I ask how to get these kind of deal? cause we are planning to go there in early September, and we have relatives live in California.
> Thanks.
> exyeh



Casinos "Comp" gamblers.  (Give gamblers complimentary rooms and meals to encourage them to stay and gamble at their casino.)  To receive Comps, you usually have to establish yourself as a gambler at the casino by gambling there several times and spending X amount of dollars.  So this is not an offer that you can sign up for in advance.

The economy has really slowed things down in Tahoe, and if you do some internet hotel searches you will come up with some great, but not free, hotel rates, especially mid-week, during the off-season.  High season is summer and ski season.  September is off-season.


----------

